# do any of the safegard vendors know how winterize a property?



## STARBABY

I do work for cyprexx in KY and TN.Did home in TN yesterday. All the lines were full of water ,toilets were full of water also. But they did drain the water heater and put there signs up! Must be one of those $40 winterization I have been hearing adout:thumbup:


I have been seeing this for the few years now, maybe 1 in 10 are done correct!


----------



## STARBABY

oh and let me add this vendor had just winterized on 12/1/2012!


----------



## Cleanupman

standard operating procedure....

In seven years...I have yet to see a property with SG wint stickers on them properly winterized...not one


----------



## BPWY

Cleanupman said:


> standard operating procedure....
> 
> In seven years...I have yet to see a property with SG wint stickers on them properly winterized...not one






I can show you a few................. the ones I did.


----------



## GTX63

Safeguard isn't the only one.


----------



## GTX63

Happens all the time and has for a long while. It is really no fun to make the phone call to the broker that sent us to do a dewinterization to a property under contract for the appraiser, when the buyer (and sellers) believe the house is in good mechanical shape, that the plumbing is completely junk and freeze damaged.


----------



## Cleanupman

BPWY said:


> I can show you a few................. the ones I did.


 Wish you were in our coverage area...


----------



## BPWY

Cleanupman said:


> Wish you were in our coverage area...





I could be............... for a fee. lol





I know what ya'll are saying. The full time vendor in this area is terrible.


----------



## GTX63

This is what we see ALL THE TIME:Water heaters at least partially full.Interior water shut off is on (basement or crawl or slab, doesn't matter)Residual water in the supply lines.One clean toilet, for photos; the rest are crapped up and dry.Wint notices in the sink or the counter from "Rick's Roofing" or "Simon's Pest Control." They may have a plumber on staff, they just don't send him anywhere.The bank, the broker, the property manager, no one knows the system isn't intact or properly winterized.My guys ask how these guys can get away with that kind of work. I don't think they are around long enough for it to come back and bite them.


----------



## Splinterpicker

STARBABY said:


> I do work for cyprexx in KY and TN.Did home in TN yesterday. All the lines were full of water ,toilets were full of water also. But they did drain the water heater and put there signs up! Must be one of those $40 winterization I have been hearing adout:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I have been seeing this for the few years now, maybe 1 in 10 are done correct!


When the price drops so does the standard. Minimum price = minimum amount of time to be spent on task. 

Its simple economics but these nationals were absent on that day of lecture. 

When we were doing them for realtors @$100 ea for a dry wint they would get a completely blown system water heater drained all the way and if there was sediment in the water heater preventing it from draining we would replace the valve and charge em 75 on top. They wanted the assurance it was done correctly. Thays why we looked forward to wint season. One day did 10 wints and were home in 9 hours. my laborer and I had a system and it went smmoooooooooooth .


----------



## 68W30

just got back from a done by SG wint the stickers were from 2 years ago full pressure test and passed de winted for broker and fired the boiler 0 issues broker was complaining about Workquality in todays contractors he said he hasnt had a no problem dewint in a very long time and wanted to get a hold of the guy who did this one and do i know him ,, i said sure i see him every morning when i shave hes looking right at me LOL looks like i just grabbed a new client


----------



## Splinterpicker

michael.biasi said:


> just got back from a done by SG wint the stickers were from 2 years ago full pressure test and passed de winted for broker and fired the boiler 0 issues broker was complaining about Workquality in todays contractors he said he hasnt had a no problem dewint in a very long time and wanted to get a hold of the guy who did this one and do i know him ,, i said sure i see him every morning when i shave hes looking right at me LOL looks like i just grabbed a new client


Thats the way to do it. Pimp your self out !! Quality will prevail in the industry


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> standard operating procedure....
> 
> In seven years...I have yet to see a property with SG wint stickers on them properly winterized...not one


I haven't done a wint for them since 2009. Never had a problem. In fact, the brokers call to have my brother in law who worked for me to do all of theirs. He's a plumber in SLC, he drives up to Park City, Heber City, Fruitland, Roosevelt, Vernal etc for these realtors. He and his family represent us at the Century21 Christmas parties there every year. If he's not to busy, he also does the Fannie Mae rekeys.


----------



## nurumkin

Splinterpicker said:


> One day did 10 wints and were home in 9 hours. my laborer and I had a system and it went smmoooooooooooth .


I'm curious, does a wint go faster with 2 people? 75% of the time I spend on wints is waiting for the water heater to drain. I don't see what a second person would do other then carry stuff?


----------



## thanohano44

nurumkin said:


> I'm curious, does a wint go faster with 2 people? 75% of the time I spend on wints is waiting for the water heater to drain. I don't see what a second person would do other then carry stuff?


Much faster. One sets up while the other does all the photos and checking everything. While its running, break the home up in 2 and start filling out stickers.


----------



## hammerhead

thanohano44 said:


> Much faster. One sets up while the other does all the photos and checking everything. While its running, break the home up in 2 and start filling out stickers.


I agree it's twice as fast with 1 doing all the condition pictures. Unless your the company before me that did a wint because they never filled out the postings. not even a date????


----------



## thanohano44

hammerhead said:


> I agree it's twice as fast with 1 doing all the condition pictures. Unless your the company before me that did a wint because they never filled out the postings. not even a date????


I don't think I've ever seen those not filled out. Weird. I know that the nats won't pay if a date is not clearly written on those stickers.


----------



## hammerhead

thanohano44 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen those not filled out. Weird. I know that the nats won't pay if a date is not clearly written on those stickers.


Yep nothing but some blue tape keeping it there. half the time they are just sitting on the sink without even tape. These accounts are mostly the MCS ones I do


----------



## Cleanupman

It is god to see that there are some that take pride in their work...just wish there were more of US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68W30

I'm curious, does a wint go faster with 2 people? 75% of the time I spend on wints is waiting for the water heater to drain. I don't see what a second person would do other then carry stuff?

well good gosh yea it does when we get there one guys going around house doing outside the other guy is rolling lines and firing up the compressor looking for high spot for air introduction then down to basement to connect HW up, guy one after its running is toggling on and off the water taking room pics as he moves and making digitally recorded notes on his phone and clearing cleaning toilets guy 2 is filling out PW and temp taping them away from the appliances for after pics etc etc the key is be working while the HW is draining you can blow out the sinks and such WHILE the hw is draining .. Boilers are an entity unto themselves and are done at least by us as stand alones


----------



## SwiftRes

HWH doesn't take too long to empty with 40 PSI on it.


----------



## Splinterpicker

Roll up to property get access first person starts generator gets compressor hooked up to houses water source and shuts offf water at curb. Second finds water heater and hooks up hose and starts to drain. Second looks for leaks missing fixtures etc, while putting shrink wrap in bathrooms with signage. First comes in with plungers and antifreeze AFTER walking exterior and draining hosebibs. First puts up signage while second is draining toilets (plunging after flushing tank and getting air out) hot water is drained pictures snapped and door is shut behind ya .

Wints are one area that I have ALWAYS been sensative to for liability. IF a dishwasher is present and no power SHUT OFF THE VALVE TO IT. We had a realtor call us to inspect a de wint another person did. Next morning thay call and the basement was a swimming pool because the dishwasher had developed a leak over night. NOT our problem.

SO YES 2 ppl are way better


----------



## BPWY

Splinterpicker said:


> Roll up to property get access first person starts generator gets compressor hooked up to houses water source and shuts offf water at curb. Second finds water heater and hooks up hose and starts to drain. Second looks for leaks missing fixtures etc, while putting shrink wrap in bathrooms with signage. First comes in with plungers and antifreeze AFTER walking exterior and draining hosebibs. First puts up signage while second is draining toilets (plunging after flushing tank and getting air out) hot water is drained pictures snapped and door is shut behind ya .
> 
> Wints are one area that I have ALWAYS been sensative to for liability. IF a dishwasher is present and no power SHUT OFF THE VALVE TO IT. We had a realtor call us to inspect a de wint another person did. Next morning thay call and the basement was a swimming pool because the dishwasher had developed a leak over night. NOT our problem.
> 
> SO YES 2 ppl are way better





I did very dang FEW WINT only jobs. Most had other work with them like locks etc.
And I probably never did more than 3 or 4 in a day. Just because the area I'm in doesn't have that kind of work load.

No need for a helper for that.


----------



## nurumkin

*re*



SwiftRes said:


> HWH doesn't take too long to empty with 40 PSI on it.


that was kind of my point, that is the bulk of the time spent. I would guess that I spend 10 minutes longer then it takes to drain the boiler. Which is why I don't think that it would be worth paying someone for the entire day to save you 5 min per wint. But then again I try and stay away from wints if I can simply because I don't enjoy doing them.


----------



## 68W30

SwiftRes said:


> HWH doesn't take too long to empty with 40 PSI on it.


i use a gas compressor that never kicks into high ( modified ) and ive had em up to 90psi ( great for clearing out the debris in the drain valve ) funny as hell when the pressure valve on the WH " releases" and a noob is near it and also when the tank is just about empty and the hose flails we have since remodified the compressor with Pressure limiting device and put a weight on the hose or secure it with a zip tie to the deck , funny as all get out but can be dangerous


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I did very dang FEW WINT only jobs. Most had other work with them like locks etc.
> And I probably never did more than 3 or 4 in a day. Just because the area I'm in doesn't have that kind of work load.
> 
> No need for a helper for that.


P Diddy, even so. When doing those IS's one guys does they lawn while you do the interior and write up your bids. Next step you both hit the wint. Much faster. I know you have a ways to drive at times so it may not work for you

We did 15 in a day around Vernal/Altamont/Roosevelt/Bluebell once. It was a 16 hour day with a few already frozen toilets. But FAS and FAFS were paying partial wints at full price too. Many of the homes there have 2 HWH's.


----------



## BPWY

For what ever f-ed up reasons I got very dang few initials in the grass cut season.

So still little need for a helper.


----------



## MNP&P

GTX63 said:


> This is what we see ALL THE TIME:Water heaters at least partially full.Interior water shut off is on (basement or crawl or slab, doesn't matter)Residual water in the supply lines.One clean toilet, for photos; the rest are crapped up and dry.Wint notices in the sink or the counter from "Rick's Roofing" or "Simon's Pest Control." They may have a plumber on staff, they just don't send him anywhere.The bank, the broker, the property manager, no one knows the system isn't intact or properly winterized.My guys ask how these guys can get away with that kind of work. I don't think they are around long enough for it to come back and bite them.



Same story here in rural northern MN with most of the SG maintained properties I have seen.

I just had a private client who purchased a property that had been secured, winterized, maintained and supposedly put ICC by an SG vendor (xxxxx's cleaning service) The plumbing was damaged in 17 locations, the pipes that were not damaged had water in them, dirty toilets, VISIBLE mold in more than one location, at least 1 cyd of remaining debris etc.....


----------



## SwiftRes

MNP&P said:


> Same story here in rural northern MN with most of the SG maintained properties I have seen.
> 
> I just had a private client who purchased a property that had been secured, winterized, maintained and supposedly put ICC by an SG vendor (xxxxx's cleaning service) The plumbing was damaged in 17 locations, the pipes that were not damaged had water in them, dirty toilets, VISIBLE mold in more than one location, at least 1 cyd of remaining debris etc.....


I am unsure if it's the same "xxxx cleaning service" that I've dealt with, but I did a Cyprexx secure/wint about a year ago, and about 6 months ago, a "xxxx cleaning service" out of MN called me, around 8-9PM on a Fri/Sat night. They said they were there for a maid service, and wanted to know how they were supposed to perform a maid service with no electric and water, and there was no way they could do it in the dark. I had to explain what a winterization was, and how you are supposed to bring a generator/water with you do do foreclosed properties as they never have power/water on. They were completely lost.


----------



## SwiftRes

michael.biasi said:


> i use a gas compressor that never kicks into high ( modified ) and ive had em up to 90psi ( great for clearing out the debris in the drain valve ) funny as hell when the pressure valve on the WH " releases" and a noob is near it and also when the tank is just about empty and the hose flails we have since remodified the compressor with Pressure limiting device and put a weight on the hose or secure it with a zip tie to the deck , funny as all get out but can be dangerous


Yeah I don't think 90 PSI is good on the plumbing system 

We regulate to about 40ish PSI, as accurate as we can get. The hose still flails around, we usually have to put something on it like you say.

Been using this Harbor Freight special in one of our trucks, and it works well:
http://www.harborfreight.com/212-cc...powered-wheelbarrow-air-compressor-69783.html


----------



## MNP&P

SwiftRes said:


> I am unsure if it's the same "xxxx cleaning service" that I've dealt with, but I did a Cyprexx secure/wint about a year ago, and about 6 months ago, a "xxxx cleaning service" out of MN called me, around 8-9PM on a Fri/Sat night. They said they were there for a maid service, and wanted to know how they were supposed to perform a maid service with no electric and water, and there was no way they could do it in the dark. I had to explain what a winterization was, and how you are supposed to bring a generator/water with you do do foreclosed properties as they never have power/water on. They were completely lost.



Maybe they got to thinking after the insight you gave them, and now they think they are making a killing pouring antifreeze in sinks for $35 a house.:blink:


----------



## GTX63

My MIL has run her own cleaning business since long before I came around, and the type of interior cleaning she does and the money she charges bears no similarities to the work and the pay the Nationals hand out. She did one intital sales clean for me years ago...one.


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> My MIL has run her own cleaning business since long before I came around, and the type of interior cleaning she does and the money she charges bears no similarities to the work and the pay the Nationals hand out. She did one intital sales clean for me years ago...one.






*To do a proper initial sales clean* on these houses now days requires hundreds of $$ in labor. PLUS cleaning supplies. Nearly all of the ones I see are filthy and disgusting.

For $100 you are going to get a very half axxed job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> *To do a proper initial sales clean* on these houses now days requires hundreds of $$ in labor. PLUS cleaning supplies. Nearly all of the ones I see are filthy and disgusting.
> 
> For $100 you are going to get a very half axxed job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yessum mista Paul suh.


----------



## RichR

I went to a property today that it appeared to have had a good job done on the wint until I smelled and saw the gas burner on the hot water tank was still going strong. But hey at least it was drained. :thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44

RichR said:


> I went to a property today that it appeared to have had a good job done on the wint until I smelled and saw the gas burner on the hot water tank was still going strong. But hey at least it was drained. :thumbup:


Lol I've run into a few of those back in 09. Deals fell through because it couldn't pass the buyers inspection.


----------



## nurumkin

*re*



SwiftRes said:


> Yeah I don't think 90 PSI is good on the plumbing system
> 
> We regulate to about 40ish PSI, as accurate as we can get. The hose still flails around, we usually have to put something on it like you say.
> 
> Been using this Harbor Freight special in one of our trucks, and it works well:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/212-cc...powered-wheelbarrow-air-compressor-69783.html



Modern plumbing will take it but its probably not good for it, I owned a house in AZ and the water came out the spicket at 110psi. Worked great for my sprinkler system but it always kind of made me nervous but I sold the place before I ever got around to putting any kind of a regulator on it.


----------



## MNP&P

nurumkin said:


> Modern plumbing will take it but its probably not good for it, I owned a house in AZ and the water came out the spicket at 110psi. Worked great for my sprinkler system but it always kind of made me nervous but I sold the place before I ever got around to putting any kind of a regulator on it.


110 P.S.I. at the spigot??? wow seems a bit high.


----------



## wmhlc

Why do you guys think you can only put 40psi into a line?

Cooper is rated to handle between 750 to 1500psi
Pex handle 500 to 1750 psi
Cpvc 450psi to 750psi

Says the rating on most pipes

In my town it comes out at 95 and runs at 20 gallons a minute.

You have to put some serious pressure in the pipes to do damage.


----------



## BRADSConst

While the pipes can handle the pressure, what about the rubber gaskets and seals in the cartridges at the kitchen and bath sinks, the sub/shower shut off valve etc? I've replaced a few cartridges that may have damaged by too high of pressure during a wint.


----------



## wmhlc

They may have been damaged before say like 50percent of the useful life left in them. But no way you can damaged a plumbing system with a standard air compressor impossible. You may break a fitting but that fitting would have to have a poor connection or damaged from freeze



BRADSConst said:


> While the pipes can handle the pressure, what about the rubber gaskets and seals in the cartridges at the kitchen and bath sinks, the sub/shower shut off valve etc? I've replaced a few cartridges that may have damaged by too high of pressure during a wint.


----------



## Wannabe

To all you P&P guys using excessive pressure...keep on. Just got done with a 3 Story foreclosure that new owners bought, turned water on, went shopping 3 days later to come home to find the 3rd story faucet busted clean off and flooded the home. $28,000 later 75% of home is gutted and State Farm Adjuster was screaming, privately to us, how these foreclosures are a "claim waiting to happen". Couldnt agree more. Love it


----------



## wmhlc

I do a ton of these also but most of the new home owners don't run an air pressure test to ccheck for leaks. They turn the water on and its got freeze damage all over the place in the walls.

If your buying a foreclourse the only why to be safe is run a true 1 hr pressure test




Wannabe said:


> To all you P&P guys using excessive pressure...keep on. Just got done with a 3 Story foreclosure that new owners bought, turned water on, went shopping 3 days later to come home to find the 3rd story faucet busted clean off and flooded the home. $28,000 later 75% of home is gutted and State Farm Adjuster was screaming, privately to us, how these foreclosures are a "claim waiting to happen". Couldnt agree more. Love it


----------



## 68W30

BRADSConst said:


> While the pipes can handle the pressure, what about the rubber gaskets and seals in the cartridges at the kitchen and bath sinks, the sub/shower shut off valve etc? I've replaced a few cartridges that may have damaged by too high of pressure during a wint.



well at that point the wint failed due to leaky valves and we bid to replace :whistling2:


----------



## 68W30

wmhlc said:


> Why do you guys think you can only put 40psi into a line?
> 
> Cooper is rated to handle between 750 to 1500psi
> Pex handle 500 to 1750 psi
> Cpvc 450psi to 750psi
> 
> Says the rating on most pipes
> 
> In my town it comes out at 95 and runs at 20 gallons a minute.
> 
> You have to put some serious pressure in the pipes to do damage.



5 years ago we did a high school wood shop class and plumbed up all the air lines in soldered copper . I was at the time an adjunct construction teacher . I was Floored at the idea of this:blink: as we traditionally did it in black iron threaded etc , the rationale was the speed of completion negates the cost ( union pipefitter vs union plumber ) , but thats not the point , the copper when done right will most certainly hold the pressure and the air pound of rapid refill , we run our air " UP " during wints as you always have low points / loops in the domestic plumbing after the blow down we build our air up in the system and blow it again to " smack " the water out. my theory is the air hits it like a freight train and moves it down the line , maybe im right maybe im not. as to wannabes post and the valve broken clean off , well in that kind of case there was no helping it that was going to go any way, and knowing what i know now because of how i earn my living i would never leave an unoccupied building with the water on :blink:


----------



## MNP&P

Wannabe said:


> To all you P&P guys using excessive pressure...keep on. Just got done with a 3 Story foreclosure that new owners bought, turned water on, went shopping 3 days later to come home to find the 3rd story faucet busted clean off and flooded the home. $28,000 later 75% of home is gutted and State Farm Adjuster was screaming, privately to us, how these foreclosures are a "claim waiting to happen". Couldnt agree more. Love it


This may have been caused by residual water left to freeze within the valve stressing or cracking it. I have seen it often in bath and shower faucets as well as dishwasher/washing machine valves in properties improperly winterized.


----------



## 68W30

MNP&P said:


> This may have been caused by residual water left to freeze within the valve stressing or cracking it. I have seen it often in bath and shower faucets as well as dishwasher/washing machine valves in properties improperly winterized.



thats why we bring her up and bang her again till we go from PHUT PHUT SPIT to HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## mtmtnman

I run 50 - 55#. Most wells are set at 50# and i have seen city water pressure as high as 90#........................


----------



## Wannabe

Avg psi for City Supply is 40-80#. Can piping hold more..? Yes and no. It will depend on age and water quality. The harder the water more stress to fittings and cartridges. As stated previously "Blow them up! Us restoration contractors love ya"


----------



## Wannabe

Most contractors dont know their water quality and how it can affect plumbing. You can check most areas here: www.zerowater.com and punch in zip code.


----------



## MNP&P

Nearly all private (ground) water up here is in the hard to very hard range containing high dissolved calcium and some iron. Many deeper confined aquifers have LOTS of iron. The municipal water supplies are generally hard water as well but iron is usually removed. All in all our water is pretty hard on pipes,fixtures, water heaters and boilers. Most new well casings are PVC and new construction is plumbed w/PEX to prevent the rust/corrosion/scaling/pitting/buildup problems of the past.
I have yet to test a municipal supply over 50 PSI and the majority of private systems run a 40/60 well pump switch.


----------



## Cleanupman

This a piece I posted in another thread...

.Well now...how about a good chuckle this morning???? 
To better understand some of the "why's" in the industry I have been going around, shadowing, if you will a vendor representing Safeguard and 5 Brother's or the past three days. I'm sure everyone knows 5B receives the majority of their work from SG ( according to the vendor of 8 years). 
I have always questioned as to way every Safeguard property we have received as a transition property has plumbing damage, bad wints, filthy conditions. 
Well I got my answer... 
I witnessed two winterizations completed without an air compressor of any type being used, no pipes blown, no hot water heater drained. a property that is on a shared water system with no way to turn the water off to the property have winterization signs palced with one gallon of antifreeze used. 
When I questioned this I was told. 
"If I do not do this Safeguard will make me come back and do it".. 
Ok then why not at least winterize the commodes correctly? I asked? 
What do you mean? 
Well you did not wash the commodes, you pushed urine and toilet paper down with a plunger and used maybe three ounces of anti freeze... 
This was the response...."That is all I can afford with the fee Safeguard pays. 
So I ask why don't you tell the truth and tell Safeguard that this property can not be winterized and ask for a trip fee...Because I get more for the winterzation fee... 

Not sure how any of you will interpret that...for myself... 

If anything is to change throughout the industry Vendors have to start saying no to these companies forcing their hand.We ARE independent contractors and according to the IRS are not obligated to perform a service at a fee that is forced upon us. 
If change is to come then vendors have to draw the line. 

I do not know about any of you but I would not want our company represented in that manner. 
I now know why every Safeguard property is a mess....on the wints alone 
No pressure test 
No draining of hot water heater 
No blowing the system out 
one gallon of antifreeze instead of the required 4 gallons (3.5 for the second unit) to properly winterize the house. 
No water turned off to house at second property 

I'm still dismayed at everything... 

Here is my challenge to everyone... 
Someone please tell me a good story about Safeguard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm begging for one positive story about this company...I can't get one from their vendors, any suggestions where I might find one???


----------



## BPWY

Cleanupman said:


> Here is my challenge to everyone...
> Someone please tell me a good story about Safeguard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm begging for one positive story about this company...I can't get one from their vendors, any suggestions where I might find one???





Thanks to the 1x vendor work they gave me during the winter of 10/11 I was able to buy CASH money some nice used lawn care equipment.
Equipment that had I not had when I did my company would not be where its at now.

For this I am grateful. But I really don't go around saying that I love them because of all
the stories I hear of them taking advantage of a whole lot of other contractors.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Thanks to the 1x vendor work they gave me during the winter of 10/11 I was able to buy CASH money some nice used lawn care equipment.
> Equipment that had I not had when I did my company would not be where its at now.
> 
> For this I am grateful. But I really don't go around saying that I love them because of all
> the stories I hear of them taking advantage of a whole lot of other contractors.


You made out well. I sometimes think that a lot of the problems these nationals have is from poorly trained reps who are overworked, under compensated and POORLY trained. And these poorly trained reps are training news reps and so forth. 

For example,when we did work for FAS, if I ever had an issue there were 3 people I could call to help straighten the situation out. Always. It was always when a new PM would take over our area we would have issues. 

Same with work we did for a regional. 

Also, whenever they would need a favor, they would have the rep in which we had a good rapport with call/email and ask. 

What's missing is the strong personal relationships made between client and vendor.


----------



## 68W30

we got paid and we made money , make sure you have your checksheet in hand when working for them , and mind your books CLOSELY , actually i still use the SG sheets as a guideline for crews and training they are the most stringent bar none


----------



## GTX63

A good story about Safeguard? Nothing meaningful.We got paid most of the time and made money, but our write offs were ridiculous. They got away with it for the most part because they don't have a sticks and bricks close enough to visit. They are a posterchild of this industry.


----------



## STARBABY

michael.biasi said:


> we got paid and we made money , make sure you have your checksheet in hand when working for them , and mind your books CLOSELY , actually i still use the SG sheets as a guideline for crews and training they are the most stringent bar none


 
I have never worked for SG and problay never will(all the bad press). I have done the same thing with my crews with FAS check sheet. My guy were glad when I kicked FAS to the curb, if you followed the check list they would always find something to not pay for!


----------



## STARBABY

GTX63 said:


> A good story about Safeguard? Nothing meaningful.We got paid most of the time and made money, but our write offs were ridiculous. They got away with it for the most part because they don't have a sticks and bricks close enough to visit. They are a posterchild of this industry.


 
never worked for SG, but ran in to the samething with FAS!( no longer work for them:thumbsup


----------



## flyerjon

vendors just dont care about the quality of work when you dont get paid right ,it happens a lot with lps homes too


----------



## STARBABY

Cleanupman said:


> This a piece I posted in another thread...
> 
> .Well now...how about a good chuckle this morning????
> To better understand some of the "why's" in the industry I have been going around, shadowing, if you will a vendor representing Safeguard and 5 Brother's or the past three days. I'm sure everyone knows 5B receives the majority of their work from SG ( according to the vendor of 8 years).
> I have always questioned as to way every Safeguard property we have received as a transition property has plumbing damage, bad wints, filthy conditions.
> Well I got my answer...
> I witnessed two winterizations completed without an air compressor of any type being used, no pipes blown, no hot water heater drained. a property that is on a shared water system with no way to turn the water off to the property have winterization signs palced with one gallon of antifreeze used.
> When I questioned this I was told.
> "If I do not do this Safeguard will make me come back and do it"..
> Ok then why not at least winterize the commodes correctly? I asked?
> What do you mean?
> Well you did not wash the commodes, you pushed urine and toilet paper down with a plunger and used maybe three ounces of anti freeze...
> This was the response...."That is all I can afford with the fee Safeguard pays.
> So I ask why don't you tell the truth and tell Safeguard that this property can not be winterized and ask for a trip fee...Because I get more for the winterzation fee...
> 
> Not sure how any of you will interpret that...for myself...
> 
> If anything is to change throughout the industry Vendors have to start saying no to these companies forcing their hand.We ARE independent contractors and according to the IRS are not obligated to perform a service at a fee that is forced upon us.
> If change is to come then vendors have to draw the line.
> 
> I do not know about any of you but I would not want our company represented in that manner.
> I now know why every Safeguard property is a mess....on the wints alone
> No pressure test
> No draining of hot water heater
> No blowing the system out
> one gallon of antifreeze instead of the required 4 gallons (3.5 for the second unit) to properly winterize the house.
> No water turned off to house at second property
> 
> I'm still dismayed at everything...
> 
> Here is my challenge to everyone...
> Someone please tell me a good story about Safeguard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm begging for one positive story about this company...I can't get one from their vendors, any suggestions where I might find one???


 

Never heard this before about SG and 5 Brothers!


----------



## BPWY

Yeah same here Star, having worked for both I'm skeptical about such claims.


----------



## GTX63

Your skeptical that Safeguard and Five Brothers hire shoddy subs who do this kind of work?


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> Your skeptical that Safeguard and Five Brothers hire shoddy subs who do this kind of work?






Not at all. I've seen plenty of first hand work done by both company's subs.


I highly doubt that the brothers get their work from SG or vice versa.


----------



## STARBABY

GTX63 said:


> Your skeptical that Safeguard and Five Brothers hire shoddy subs who do this kind of work?


 
I have only worked for Five brothers and yes some of there contractors do good work and some do not! 
On some of 5B work order it will say if secured by safeguard to report. But safeguards lock box and key codes are always different, so I resecure!
5B has become a big pain to work for here lately, it`s like talking to my 4yrs granddaughter!!!! To bad can`t just swat them on the a** when they misbehaving!
:thumbup:


----------

